# Felca Arrived Today



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

The watch just arrived!....IÂ´m very pleased, the watch is in a nice original condition, measures 51x42mm, 14,5mm thick and 22mm lugs.

The dial has an intensive orange colour....awsome!

Have look at the thick crystal and the cool sub at the back case!.... :tongue2:

Here are som Q and DÂ´s of my new;

*FELCA, Seascoper, super-compressor, 660feet, 25 jewels automatic AS 1896 movement with day-date! *














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!

Thats some crystal!

The watch looks great, and I love that caseback


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's in lovely condition, and still so bright :blink: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

salmonia said:


>


I like everything about this - the case shape and size, the xtal (wow  ), the case back, the handset and the dial/internal bezel combo (I am trying to ignore the fact the bezel isn't set to "12" :shutup: Glad you straightened it for the wrist shot).

Somehow divers watches from this period had so much more appeal (to me) than modern day watches. So much more style?

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Some time ago I nearly a different version of the 'same' watch:

(borrowed picture)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd love to know where you source your watches Hakan because I love everything you you post - congratulations!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice Felca!

My watchmaker had one, very similar to yours, about five years ago. NOS, mint condition with box and papers, and I didn't buy it :wallbash:


----------

